# Rechner Startet einfach neu was tun ?



## spectrum (5. März 2009)

Hallo liebe PCGH Gemeinde.

Hab mir vor kurzen ein neues System zusammen gestellt mit..

core i7-920
zotac gtx 285 amp
3 mal 2 gb dd3 1600 ram corsair xms
asus p6t deluxe v2
750 watt lc power metatron

250gb samsung festplatte 
windows 64 bit


so nun zu meinem problem.

Hab gleich nachdem ich das System bekommen hab mal ein paar Games installiert ua.Crysis-supreme commander-testdrive unlimited-stalker clear sky.
Als erstes Crysis getestet was auch hammer geil läuft in volle pulle auflösung und alles drum und drann.
Dann supreme commander wo es genau das selbe ist.läuft also perfekt.
Als 3 dann testdrive wo dann plötzlich nach 5 min spielen der pc neustartet.hab dann den automatischen neustart von windows deaktiviert um zu sehn wo der fehler ist aber das wird ignoriert und es kommt kein bluescreen.
Dachte es liegt daran das das game halt schon bissel älter ist und hab mal stalker gestetet wo sobald ich 2 sek im hauptmenü bin genau das selbe passiert.

Nun bin ich total ratlos was das sein könnte.also an der temp des PC kann es nicht liegen hab ein gutes Gehäuse und bei Crysis zb kann ich 5 std spielen und da stürzt nix ab.hab auch alles schon überprüft mit core temp und rivatuner.sind auch alles Original Spiele also nix gebranntes.Im normalen Windows betrieb läuft auch alles perfekt und das system ist auch so schnell wie es sein soll (3d mark getestet).Hab auch nix übertaktet oder ähnliches.
Kann das irgendwie mit dx zu tun haben?im mom dx 10 drauf..naja normal halt^^.

also wie gesagt ich bin mit meinem wissen am ende und hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei helfen 

gruß spectrum


----------



## Scorp (5. März 2009)

Mir würde einfallen:

 a) Software: Treiber alle aktuell? Evtl neben Graka Treiber auch Soundtreiber 
                  aktualisieren.

 b) Hardware: Auch wenns komisch klingt, evlt ist das Netzteil zu schwach. Glaub ich allederings selbst kaum, da es ja 750 Watt Leistung erbringt und eigentlich spätestens bei 3d Mark oder Crysis die Hardware das NT am meisten fordert.

Aber es könnte auch defekter RAM sein. Prüf das mal nach, evtl mit Memtest 86+

Also überprüf mal deine Treiber. Sonst könnte es auch an der 64 Bit Version von Vista liegen, dass da vielleicht (Treiber-)Probleme entstehen.

PS: Memtest muss man auf nen USB Stick ziehen der in FAT32 formatiert ist, und dann davon booten (soweit ich weiß, ich benutz immer die PCGH DVD)


----------



## spectrum (5. März 2009)

ui schnelle antwort  

ja dann check ich alle treiber nochmal durch.
metest auch ne gute idee,lass ich mal durchlaufen.
gleich mal alles abarbeiten^^


----------



## schub97 (5. März 2009)

du musst wirklich alle treiber aktualiesieren!ich hatte einmal etwas völlig verrücktes:ein spiel bricht nach 5minuten ab und der pc fährt runter!dann alle treiber aktualiesiert es war nur einer der noch nicht aktualiesiert war,nämlich der netzwerkkartentreiber!also verwundert installiert,und plötzlich geht das spiel wieder ohne probleme!

Graka übertaktet?


mir ist irgenwie aufgefallen,das neuerdings die leute die probleme haben meistens einen i7920 besitzen!


----------



## Scorp (5. März 2009)

naja, das is eigentlich nichts verwunderliches. 
ein neues Produkt erscheint--->es wird gekauft---->mehr und mehr Leute besitzten es--->normale Fehler treten auf (wie bei andren CPUs auch)--->die Leute suchen Hilfe (unter anderem hier)

Is ja auch klar das vor einem Jahr noch keiner Probs mit nem Nehalem hatte, und jetzt halt viele Leute, und eben weil es JETZT Leute gibt die ihn besitzten vor einem Jahr noch keiner^^.


----------



## spectrum (6. März 2009)

so hab graka treiber + sound treiber von den hersteller seiten aktualisiert.also asus und nvidia.leider besteht das problem noch.
eben auch nochmal zum testen End War installiert und das läuft wie geschmiert schon über ne std.echt ne komische Sache.

aber wenn ihr sagt das das auch an netzwerk treibern liegen kann dann schau ich mir die nochmal an bzw ich mache alles neu^^ hol mir alle treiber nochmal von asus vieleicht sind ja die treiber auf der installations CD net ganz ok.
Wollt auch mal mit memtest die ram testen hab aber leider keinen usb stick zu hause.
naja auf ein neues^^ muß ja irgendwie zu finden sein der fehler.
Dank euch erstmal


----------



## spectrum (6. März 2009)

so wieder da  hab netzwerk treiber erneuert und die soudtreiber + das entsprechende programm deinstalliert und schaue da es scheint zu klappen.eben 20 min testdrive gezockt ohne absturz vorher wäre ich nach 1 min schon längst rausgeflogen.mal schauen ob das auch so bleibt *daumen drück* sound kommt ja trotzdem auch ohne irgendwelche programme.windows sei dank


----------



## schub97 (6. März 2009)

du musst nich memtest machen mach doch einfach windowsspeicherdiagnosetool!


----------



## Zoon (6. März 2009)

> 750 watt lc power metatron





Wieso investiert ihr in so teure Hardware aber spart immer am falschen Ende?


----------



## spectrum (6. März 2009)

So nochmal ein paar dinge ausprobiert und dachte der fehler ist behoben.aber leider fehlanzeige.
gestern end war 3 std gespielt und es lief einwandfrei,heute ins spiel gegangen und savegame geladen,als ich ca 10 sek im game war...absturtz bzw neustart...*heul*

meint ihr das könnte echt am netzteil liegen?
das teil gibts auch bei caseking und in meinem PC Laden stand es auch da hab ich es gleich genommen.

@ rtxus ..was meinst du damit das kein BS kommt?was heißt BS?

Komischerweise läuft Crysis immernoch perfekt so wie far cry 2,deswegen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das es mit dem Netzteil zu tun hat.oder mag das manche Spiele und machne nicht? 

Wie gesagt was mich am meisten wundert ist das End War von einem auf den anderen Tag net mehr funtzt und genau der selbe Fehler kommt wie bei den anderen Spielen.Und vor allen Dingen immer an der gleichen Stelle oder nach der gleichen Zeit.Beispiel stalker clear sky wo es sovort nachdem ich im Hauptmenü bin abschmiert.deswegen kann ich mir die Netzteil Theorie nicht vorstellen.Oder braucht das Menü mehr Strom als das spielen^^
Aber naja wenn es eine Ursache sein könnte hol ich mir ein Ersatz Teil.

gruß Spectrum


----------



## spectrum (7. März 2009)

Ohh man ich werde wahnsinnig -.-
eben nochmal den ram getestet der ist ok.
Dann Windows neuinstalliert + alle Treiber und end war wo ich im Hauptmenü gleich wieder den nächten Neustart hatte,vor der windows neu Installation konnte ich wenigstens noch nen savegame laden O.o

Versuch mal vista 32 bit zu installieren mal gucken ob das da geht.
Der PC kommt am Mo in den PC Laden sollen die doch den Scheiß machen^^


----------



## spectrum (7. März 2009)

Ok Ok na dann flitz ich am Mo gleich in den PC Laden sollen die halt schauen.
Welche Firma ist den bei Netzteilen so führend bzw hat gute stabile Hardware?Bräuchte eins was ne Menge aushält da ich in Zukunft vieleicht noch ne 2 gtx 285 einbauen will.Und viele Anschlüsse sollte es auch haben möchte mir event. noch ein neues Thermaltake Gehäuse zulegen.
In der PCGH 03 2009 war das BQT P7 PRO 550 Watt ganz vorn mit dabei nur stand da das dort 8 Polige PCI-E Stecker wären nur hat die gtx 285 6 Polige Anschlüsse.Oder versteh ich da was falsch.
Hab mich echt mit alllen Möglichen Hardware Teilen auseinander gesetzt bzw mich drüber informiert aber mit Netzteilen so gut wie nie^^

gruß Spectrum


----------



## spectrum (7. März 2009)

Hab in einem anderen Beitrag ein fast gleiches Problem gefunden.Er hatte auch ein LC POWER NEtzteil aber nur 650 Watt.Als Tipp stand dort man solle Prime 95 und Furmark gleichzeitig laufen lassen,was ich dann auch gleich getan habe.Furmark auf 16 mal Kantenglättung und 1600 mal 1200 beide ca 30 min laufen lassen.Und nix passiert also kein System Neustart.
Das kann doch echt nicht sein  
Hab jetz den Graka Treiber 182.08 denke das müßte der neuste sein.Wenn es in Games im zb Hauptmenü abstürtz bzw neustartet aber in mir voller Auflösung laufenden Benchmark Tool kann ich mir die Netzteil Geschichte nicht wirklich vorstellen.Aber naja beim PC ist ja alles möglich.


----------



## spectrum (7. März 2009)

Ok Danke.ja werd es im Laden checken lassen wird wohl das beste sein.eben auch nochmal empire total war getestet das lief einwandfrei dann 2 min end war gezockt = neustart^^ oh man eh.naja was solls sollen die sich im PC Geschäfft damit rumärgern.


----------



## sslayerss (15. März 2009)

So endlich habe ich wen gefunden der genau das selbe Problem hat !
Bei mir trat dieses Problem erst auf, nachdem ich mal nach einem 1/4 Jahr formatiert hatte....

Ich habe auch alles getestet:

Treiber alle neu
Ram ausgetauscht
Grafikkarte getestet
Temperaturen alle in Ordnung
Netzteil vollkommen ok und reicht locker aus

Problem bei mir, ich spiele Crysis unendlich lang und es passiert nichts.

Doch spiele ich UT3 startet der Rechner einfach nach 30 min neu, neuerdings auch mal nach 5-10 Minuten...

Ich weiß einfach nich mehr was ich testen kann!

Wäre schön wenn du das hier noch liest und vielleicht schreiben könntest, woran es letztendlich gelegen hat.


----------



## spectrum (25. März 2009)

@sslayerss erstmal hi leidensgenosse^^

Viel kann ich leider noch nicht sagen da mein PC schon eine Woche im PC Laden steht.
Das einzigste was ich rausgefunden habe ist wenn ich eine ältere Graka anschließe also eine ohne Stromanschluss funtzt alles.Drum bin ich zum Schluss gekommen das es entweder am Netzteil liegen muß oder die Graka hat einen weg.Kannst ja mal mit ner älteren versuchen..Stalker Clear Sky ist da ein guter Test Kandidat weil es dort sovort im Spiel Menü abschmiert.
Das mit der alten Graka haben sie heute auch im PC Laden getestet da liefs auch super ich geh morgen nochmal hin weil sie dann eine gtx 280 anschließen die ja in etwa bzw sogar bissel mehr Strom verbraucht und wenn es mit der Karte dann gehn sollte denk ich das meine ne kleine Macke vom Werk aus hat und wir schicken sie ein....was leider bis zu 3 Wochen dauern kann -.- oh man das is so ätzend ich hatte noch nie so ne Probleme.Man sagt ja immer *wer billig kauft kauft 2 mal* nur kann man das bei den Komponeten nicht wirklich sagen.hab ca 1400 Euro bezahlt für das Zeugs.
Werde mich hier wieder melden wenn ich mehr weiß vieleicht morgen schon.

Gruß Spectrum


----------



## heartcell (25. März 2009)

ich hatte das prob auch schon, bei mir lag es aber am board^^
hab auch alles getestet, und jeglichen neuen treiber draufgespielt.
nix, dann hab ich mal ein anderes board benutzt,
und siehe es geht^^

gruß heartcell


----------



## ThoR65 (25. März 2009)

Für mich stellt sich eigentlich folgende Frage:

*Was sucht dieses Thema im Spiele-Thread??*​  
Gehört wohl eher in die Rubrik Hardware!!


----------



## spectrum (28. März 2009)

soo nach länger als 2 wochen rumprobieren ist die Graka jetz auf dem Weg zurück zum Hersteller.
Haben alles getestet was ging das muß einfach an der Graka liegen.Hab 3 andere eingebaut gehabt 9600-x1950xtx und ne 4870 mit keiner der Karten Probleme aber sobald meine wieder drinn war = System Neustart.Naja mal gucken was dabei rauskommt das richtig blöde daran ist nur das es bis zu 3 Wochen dauern kann bis ich sie wieder bei mir hab *kotz* naja solange muß die x1950 xtx herhalten^^


----------



## spectrum (22. April 2009)

so re..

Hab meine kiste jetz seit 4 tagen wieder zu Hause.Hatten die Graka eingeschickt und hab mir noch ne neue Festplatte gekauft.jetz ist nurnoch der dvd Brenner nicht neu.Hatte gleich mal zu Hause mehrere Games installiert ua..gilde 2.testdrive Ul.WoW.UT3.
Schien auch auch elles super zu klappen bis vor 5 min -.-
Hab normal wie immer WoW gestrtet bin ins Game und siehe da nach 1 min zocken...PC neustart..AHHHHHHH^^
Also geht wieder zurück in den PC Laden.man oh man


----------



## LazyDragon (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen 
ich habe seit gestern das gleiche problem.
habe mir neues mainboard ( asus p5k se)
neuen prozessor(q9550) und neuen ram.
wenn ich jetzt zb prototype oda gta 4 zocke geht der pc nach ca 1min einfach aus und startet dann wieder neu. die temps sind alle in ordnung daran liegts also nicht. ne vermutung von einem freund ist ,dass das netzteil zu schwach ist (550watt techsolo). könnte das sein? meine grafikkarte (zotac gtx 260 amp². wäre euch für hilfe überaus dankbar.


----------

